# Swedish: Conjugations



## Vinny Ribeiro

Tjenare alla! 

I have a question concerning the swedish conjugation of verbs. Jag lärar mig svenska med en dataprogram, men det lära inte hur att konjugera (böjde ?) verben .. I was therefore wondering if you could give me some hot tip on websites that teach you how to conjugate verbs in swedish or/and has a list of the irregular verbs, their past forms and so on. 

The websites I'm already acquainted to are:

http://www2.hhs.se/isa/swedish/default.htm

http://lexin.nada.kth.se/swe-eng.html

They have helped me quite a bit, but I feel like I need more information to work with. I'll appreciate all your suggestions.

Vin


----------



## missTK

Doesn't this: http://www2.hhs.se/isa/swedish/chap7.htm
cover it? If not, what kind of information are you looking for that you aren't finding there? If you need to look up a particular verb

http://spraakbanken.gu.se/lexin/

seems to list full conjugations, with the oddity that you have to search for the present form ( and not the infinitive).


----------



## Vinny Ribeiro

You're right - it does. I guess I just hadn't gotten that far down the page. ^^ 

Well, I should then switch the topic to: "websites that may help one to learn Swedish in a fun way". Any suggestions ?


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Vinny Ribeiro said:


> Well, I should then switch the topic to: "websites that may help one to learn Swedish in a fun way". Any suggestions ?


Fun? Depends on what you mean...  I found you this site is for foreign exchange students at Stockholm university, and it's a bit more colourful, with interactive exercises and even songs! 
http://www.nordiska.su.se/komloss/

And yes, the Swedish-English dictionary mentioned above will in fact show you the verb conjugations.

And when you're zonked from too much studying, you can watch Swedish TV here:
http://svt.se/play (press play to continue)

/Wilma


----------



## jonquiliser

Verbix can help you with verb conjugations in both modern and Old Swedish


----------



## Vinny Ribeiro

The website is amazingly helpful, Jonquiliser. Tack så mycket!


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

jonquiliser said:


> Verbix can help you with verb conjugations in both modern and Old Swedish


... and tyda.se will translate between English and Swedish. It's a Swedish site that is very new, in Beta stage, but it's free. It does show inflections and conjugations, and has sound files for pronunciation in both languages. However, my immediate impression is to use it with caution if you are a beginner learner in either of the languages: for common words it gives a lot of synonymous translations but often doesn't explain when to use this, that or the other. You may need to use some other dictionary to verify the most correct/frequent translation equivalent. 

However, for an advanced speaker or translator it shows promise already: it's got a good amount of infrequent words, you see a lot of synonymous translations on screen simultaneously, you can click back and forth between words, and response times are good. Users are invited to suggest changes, at least now during Beta testing, and there is a forum attached. You don't need to register to use the dictionary, though.

/Wilma


----------



## Vinny Ribeiro

Tack, Wilma! I guess I don't even have to say that your suggestions are always wonderful!


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

I should mention that none of the web-based conjugators I have tried so far list the swedish subjonctive, but those forms are not very common and if you are only interested in communicating in swedish there is no meaning in learning them. However, if you are interested in languages they are worth looking at.


----------

